# LOST? and another question! (1 Viewer)



## oxleywanabenovelist123 (Jun 22, 2006)

LOST the tv series on channel 4 in england and seen in america! IS IT A NOVEL AS WELL?

also

is there any book like lost? with mystery and answers to be unravveled and possibly on islands strandard?

any recomendations?

many thanks
Paul


----------



## Stewart (Jun 22, 2006)

oxleywanabenovelist123 said:
			
		

> LOST the tv series on channel 4 in england and seen in america! IS IT A NOVEL AS WELL?


A novel, called _Bad Twin_, was released, although it is has no relevance to the show. It's just that it appears in _Lost_ as having been a novel in manuscript form found in the wreckage. I know this episode hasn't been shown in the United Kingdom yet but it's hardly a spoiler since it's about twenty seconds of screentime and serves only to publicise the book. It has no effect on the storyline.


----------



## mandax (Jun 22, 2006)

There is a LOST book series, but while it does talk about the island, it doesn't use the same characters, which I think is lame.  But yeah, they exist.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm soo addicted to LOST! I said I'd never watch it, and that it was stupid, but my sister has the first season on DVD, and I thought.. what the hell? I'll give it a chance. Now I LOVE it. The only thing is, I haven't finished the first season yet and I've already seen the 2nd season finale.


----------



## Firewriter23 (Jun 22, 2006)

mandax said:
			
		

> There is a LOST book series, but while it does talk about the island, it doesn't use the same characters, which I think is lame.  But yeah, they exist.



I read two LOST books that did use the same characters just added in new characters that weren't in the show.


----------



## oxleywanabenovelist123 (Jun 23, 2006)

so does anyone know what the book is called and who wrote it?

is it called LOST?


----------



## Stewart (Jun 23, 2006)

oxleywanabenovelist123 said:
			
		

> so does anyone know what the book is called and who wrote it?


 
Do you actually read the responses? I already told you it was called _Bad Twin_. As for the author, check Amazon. If I remember correctly the author's name was an anagram of Purgatory.


----------



## oxleywanabenovelist123 (Jun 23, 2006)

yes i know but you said it had nothing to do with the lost storyline etc and i want to know what the lost books are and who wrote them!!!


----------



## Avarice (Jun 28, 2006)

the series was bad enough, do you really want to read it? Why not use google and type in the name of the book he said and look for similarities?


----------



## S1E9A8N5 (Jul 3, 2006)

I love LOST, awesome show! 

There is a book that I was referred to read by a LOST website.  It's called PREY by Michael Crichton.  Good Book.  Hope that helps.


----------

